# Real? Cables de bujía que aumentan HP



## Neodymio (Dic 11, 2011)




----------



## antiworldx (Dic 11, 2011)

Este tema es muy viejo ya en diferentes foros. No cabe duda que es un super promo para esos cables, que no pintan mal. Los cables no dan ese rendimiento, y menos de 15 caballos!!! 
Exageradísimo!!! Un aumento del 10%??? Ni que cambiaran el árbol de levas!


----------



## DOSMETROS (Dic 11, 2011)

La rubia esa , si te puede hacer entregar potencia extra , con dos billeteras más 


En una época había un capacitor que también reducía el consumo de combustible como en un 20 % , fíjate fíjate y otro que le ponía unos imanes al cañito de la nafta , y otro que achicaba el "ujero" del múltiple , debajo del carburador . . . 

Si tenés ganas de engordar bolsillos ajenos , mandá MENOS NAFTA al *666   

http://www.google.com.ar/search?hl=...urce=og&sa=N&tab=wi&ei=VjrlTt68N8zMtgebvZ2kAQ


----------

